# Lac Seul



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The word association game on another thread reminded me I am going up to Lac Seul in three weeks. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever fished up there. It is an awesome fishery. The first time I went up there I caught three 8 lb. walleyes, many that were 6 or better and I don't know how many that were 4 or better. I also caught an 18 lb pike and numerous ones that were 10 or better. It was incredible. This will be my third trip there. It is north of Dryden Ontario. Unbelievable fishing!!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

we go every June(I missed this year as I fished the RCL)...the early trip did well, although the water was down 6-8 feet. Always pull some nice fish out of there.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am leaving 1 week from monday..... I can't wait!!!!


----------

